# Looking for some liquids for an upcoming journey to SA



## Tom (17/6/17)

Hi there,

I am back in the country mid July for a few days....

I am looking for Mr Meringue and Anarchist (green) juice. The former I would like to get 8-10 bottles of. The latter I have not decided about the amounts. 

Who has stock? Best would be for both liquids, and possibly in Jozi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naeem_M (17/6/17)

Hi Tom

Chat with @KieranD over at Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/6/17)

Since we are on the topic: my wife is coming to Cape Town next week - anyone with stock of Uncle Junks Pink Meadow 120ml 6mg. Alternatively if anyone that knows this juice, can recommend a locally available similar juice that I should try? It was my first juice and still my favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/6/17)

Tom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am back in the country mid July for a few days....
> 
> ...



Oh wow @Tom !
Great to hear you will be visiting
We should try to arrange a mini vape breakfast and get some of us together

Just would have been awesome if your trip was a few weeks later...
Around 26 August..,
Then you would have enjoyed all the vendors and all the action under one roof!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (18/6/17)

Would like that, and should be possible on the one weekend that I am there. Need to finalize dates still. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

